# ~~~best stickiest lipgloss~~~



## natasha (Sep 24, 2007)

well ive tried many lipglosses..but ive never found one that stick for many hours..i know i expect much from a l/g but i luv them..i think dior lipglosses are the glossiest and stickiest so far..
what do u think?????


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 25, 2007)

I generally like to take it off before it wears off but I love Wet n Wild's clear gloss, it's super shiny and glossy! And it's about $1 -


----------



## nics1972 (Sep 25, 2007)

Stila Lip Gloss (Glaze).. the click pen types
Nars Lip Lacquer
MAC Lip Glass (NOT Lip Gelee)
Prestige Lipglosses.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 25, 2007)

MAC Lipglass
Stila Lipgloss
Too Faced Fat Kiss Gloss


----------



## 3jane (Sep 25, 2007)

another vote for NARS lip lacquers and Stila Lip Glaze


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 26, 2007)

Hands down...Victoria's Secret Sweet Talk Lip Gloss (the ones without the shimmer).  I'm a lipgloss junkie & never found anything stickier than this!  It's even stickier than Mac Lip Glass if you can believe that!


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Hands down...Victoria's Secret Sweet Talk Lip Gloss (the ones without the shimmer).  I'm a lipgloss junkie & never found anything stickier than this!  It's even stickier than Mac Lip Glass if you can believe that!_

 

I heard that too, but they don't sell that in Austria so I have to say MAC Lipglass. If you are talking about Dior Ultra Addict Lipgloss, then that one is not sticky compared to MAC


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 30, 2007)

*~*Another one for the Stila lip glaze...these stay on forever (even after eating!!)!!!!*~*


----------



## thanh13 (Sep 30, 2007)

The Bobbi Brown l/g are very long lasting too.


----------



## flowerhead (Sep 30, 2007)

Juicy Tubes & Lipglass! *mwah*


----------



## Deena (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nics1972* 

 
_Stila Lip Glaze.. the click pen types
Nars Lip Lacquer_

 
I second that, these two are the stickiest I've ever tried


----------



## Jacq-i (Sep 30, 2007)

Lancome's Juicy Tubes are the longest lasting, glossy, sticky, thick, beautiful lipglosses I have EVER used.

However, MAC's lipglasses are thinner, which I personally like better.


----------



## kensbarbie1017 (Oct 1, 2007)

another for nars lacquers..they are super duper sticky


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 1, 2007)

MACs lipglass is very thin,but not sticky at all-not lipe NARS lacquer,which is sticky enough that you can attatch actual "things" to it. Physician's Formula lip plumper is in that sticky realm as well!  Smashbox makes some very sticky all day stuff in a tube with the most pigment I have ever found in any gloss.


----------



## iluvmac (Oct 1, 2007)

Mac Lipglass and Lancome Juicy Tubes!


----------



## juli (Oct 1, 2007)

Lancome JTs are stickier and last longer than any MAC lip/lustrglass. (IMO)

I love Lancome JTs on the days that I am really busy and don't get a minute to check my self in the mirror! I still feel the lipgloss on my lips!


----------



## Monique_sl (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello Natasha, did you ever tried lip lacquer?
See also this posting:
lacquer> yay or nay? :
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=28263


----------



## Emmy84 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow, thats interesting you want them sticky...  I wish they were less sticky myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'd send you all of mine, but they are pretty... for 30 minutes hehehe


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Oct 21, 2007)

nars lip laquer


----------



## dollparts (Oct 21, 2007)

i agree with some of the gals above- juicy tubes and mac lipglass are definitely sticky and stay on.. I love it!!!!!!


----------



## user79 (Oct 23, 2007)

The stickiest ones I have ever tried are from an Italian brand called Kiko Milano Makeup. Unfortunately they aren't sold anymore in Switzerland. But the pigmentation was really intense and they are the longest lasting on me. Unfortunately I only have 2.


----------



## Kurtina88 (Oct 24, 2007)

Lancome's Juicy Tubes


----------

